# Freezer light not working



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

We have a Maytag fridge where the freezer is on the bottom. It has the drawer that slides out to open. It is just over a year old. The light doesn't work, so I bought a new bulb, but it still doesn't work. We noticed that the light wasn't working right after a repairman left from working on another problem with it.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/water-leaking-refrigerator-109110/

My wife said the repairman had to remove the freezer drawer to do his work. Is it possible that he might have caused the light to stop working? Is there some kind of switch that activates when the drawer is pulled open? Could he have not replaced the drawer correctly? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

try a new bulb, or try to screw your other bulb in a little tighter sometimes they need a little extra tweek to make contact. As far as the repair there is nothing he should have done that would make your light not work. There is a light switch up front in the middle, check that also.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I did try a new bulb before starting this thread. It appears to be in snugly. 

By switch, I meant an automatic type switch that makes the light come on when the drawer is opened. I would assume that the light goes off when the drawer is closed. This is why I was wondering if removing the drawer for the last repair might have something to do with the light not working now.



> There is a light switch up front in the middle, check that also.


I couldn't find this.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

You didn't post model/serial # so have no-way of knowing what unit you have. if there's an i/maker in the frz; it stops when door is opened. so if that's ok it's prob what Hw/m said.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

> You didn't post model/serial # so have no-way of knowing what unit you have.


Sorry about that. It's a Maytag model MFF2258VEW2, serial number K01395248. The icemaker has a wire shutoff arm when the ice tray below fills up or when the door opens.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

The repairman called back and directed us to the switch, which corrected the problem. He said he must have bumped it putting the drawer backon.


----------



## Ciaofrosty (Apr 7, 2016)

First verify bulbs are good by removing them from freezer and try above in the fridge. If they still light then check the following. Using a voltage meter verify the bulb outlet ports are still good. Next consider on a similar configuration i.e. Viking bottom freezer refrigerator. With the Viking freezer the drawer/ door pulls out. That is to say slides out on rails. There is a snap action switch located behind the back panel of the freezer. When the freezer is opened the guide rails activate the switch and in turn it turns off the icemaker and turns on the freezer light. When the slide out door is closed the switch turns off the freezer light and turns the icemaker back on. If in the process of removing the drawer from the rails the switch is disturbed it can stop working. Check with an Analog voltage meter if the switch it is still good. If the switch has failed copy the part number into the search field on your lap top. By buying the part from Zoro for example the part will run about $2.75 plus shipping of 5 or six bucks. If you buy the switch through an appliance parts dealer it will cost about $27.50! If the switch is still good try an adjustment of the trip lever. Using gentle pressure pull the lever up a bit to expand the distance away from the trip button. Because the lever may have become compressed try gently bending the lever up so that it will come in contact with the drawer glide again. If none of this helps then consider that part of the wiring harness may be loose.


----------

